# Which Suunto watches are made in Finland, and which in China?



## shuter (Dec 25, 2007)

From what I understand, they're all Finnish except for the Core, which is made in China. Is that correct? 

Specifically, where is the Xlander made?

Thanks
Shuter


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Finland

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## shuter (Dec 25, 2007)

Jeff_C said:


> Finland
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


Thanks, Jeff. I'm surprised the "fuller featured" and more expensive Core (Alu) would be made in China? I suppose it would be quite a bit more if made in Finland, however.

Anyone know about the Observer?

Thanks,
Shuter


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Finland.

There ate some that speculate that some of the issues with the early Cores were because of Chinese manufacture. 

I think there was a bit of pushback over China manufacture. I would not be shocked if they stay in Finland now. I also suspect Core manufacture will stay in PRC as the factories are tooled up and running.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

shuter said:


> Thanks, Jeff. I'm surprised the "fuller featured" and more expensive Core (Alu) would be made in China? I suppose it would be quite a bit more if made in Finland, however.


Do you own an iPhone, iPad,?? All made in china, yet probably the most "in demand" electronic devices in the world. I really think the home made vs china made issue is a moot point. Have a look at all the devices you own, probably over half made in China, and without any issue. Any company worth its salt would ensure a high level of quality control when manufacturing overseas. My understanding is the problems with the original core were software related and probably resulted from rushing the product to market a bit too quickly. If software, then it was not a "made in china issue", rather a "haste makes waste issue".

We all need to accept we now live in a global economy, the benefits of which are affordability.


----------

